# ABT's



## cajunsmoke13 (Aug 8, 2008)

Love the ABT's.  Glad I found this que site.  These ABT pics are making me hungry.  I usually do mine whole and core out the inside.  I like to mix Chive and Onion Cream Cheese, Mexican Four Blend Cheese, and Tony Chachere's Seasoning.  I put in a pastry bag, fill the whole jalapeno's and put a half a slice of bacon over the top.  Man they are good.  My brother has a plasma cutter and is a welder, so he made me a bunch of pepper holders.  I've cooked them so many times, but never really took pics of my rack full.  Here are some, but not the best.


----------



## doctor phreak (Aug 8, 2008)

hey cajun nice lookin rack...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




and the peppers look good too.....


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks Doc.  I am trying to get my brother to market these racks.  Think there would be a big demand for them.  I saw some on the web and they want 30.00 for an 18 holder rack.  I think I am heading to the store to make some ABT's tonight.


----------



## flash (Aug 8, 2008)

I always cut them in two, that way I have twice as much


----------



## tbucher1218 (Aug 8, 2008)

Rack and ABT's look great.


----------

